# Beginners card cut entry



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Decided to go for this card cutter contest entry. I dont have a longer range. If i did.. id do the 33ft challenge. Maybe when i go to work I can attempt it. But for now.. this will do. Enjoy , everyone.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Nicely done pult. Good shooting, good video.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Marco. said:


> Nicely done pult. Good shooting, good video.


 thanks alot marco. I had fun making the video!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Congrats...Nice shooting!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Congrats...Nice shooting!
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


 thanks mikmak!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Get it brother! Way to go!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

theTurk said:


> Get it brother! Way to go!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You next. Stop playin !!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

treefork said:


> Congratulations !


 thanks treefork


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Pult!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations Pult!


 thanks ibojoe


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You got it!!! You are the first entry in the contest. Congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Charles, tag, rock... thanks guys!!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

What are the rules? Haven't seen a post bout it.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/58170-beginners-card-cut-competition/#entry727097


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks will be able to do. The 33 ft. Thing is not working for me and the cards .

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your video


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking forward to making it.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm diggin' your C-clamp. I've just been having my wife hold it in an oven mitt. I think she moves on purpose.

Is your brother OK? It's not like a weekend at Bernie's thing is it? He appears very relaxed...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I'm diggin' your C-clamp. I've just been having my wife hold it in an oven mitt. I think she moves on purpose.
> 
> Is your brother OK? It's not like a weekend at Bernie's thing is it? He appears very relaxed...


 lol hes fine corndawg. Just a hard worker.. so he enjoys his rest. That oven mitt comment has me dying on the train man. Lol . And the c clamp i find works great.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations, well done !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

